# Fifty Shades Of Grey



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Four mates have been going on the same fishing trip for many years. This year, Phil's wife puts her foot down and tells him he isn't going.

Two days later, the other guys get to the camping site only to find Phil sitting there with a tent set up. "Hell Phil, how did you talk your missus into letting you go?"

"Well, yesterday evening, after my wife finished reading "Fifty Shades Of Grey," she pulled me into our bedroom. On the bed she had handcuffs and ropes! She told me to tie and cuff her to the bed, and I did. Then she said, "Do whatever you want."

So, Here I am!!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

LOL


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Omg :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

